# GPU Audio Major



## Pier (Oct 15, 2022)

The GPU Audio guys are cooking up a new hybrid synth. Apparently it will be released later this year.



















GPU Audio reveal ‘MAJOR’ Multi-Layer Software Synthesizer Plugin


Announced this evening, GPU Audio have revealed the impending arrival of the first synth to make use of their unique DSP platform.




www.gearnews.com


----------



## KEM (Oct 16, 2022)

Interesting, I might actually check this out just to see how easily my computer can handle it


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 17, 2022)

KEM said:


> Interesting, I might actually check this out just to see how easily my computer can handle it


Same!


----------



## Pier (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Pier (Oct 31, 2022)

It's almost November and there are still no audio demos. I really don't think this will be released this year.


----------



## Paul_xyz (Nov 1, 2022)

I watched the interview but I think those images are misleading if they are not presented with very clear disclaimers that they are just concept art. The whole interview felt like I was listening to someone's wishful thinking.


----------



## Pier (Nov 1, 2022)

Paul_xyz said:


> I watched the interview but I think those images are misleading if they are not presented with very clear disclaimers that they are just concept art. The whole interview felt like I was listening to someone's wishful thinking.


I kinda agree but otoh I'd cut them some slack. They are working on some revolutionary stuff and are probably vastly underfunded.


----------



## Paul_xyz (Nov 1, 2022)

They raised $7.5m in funding: https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/gpu-audio

Concept art and wish-lists can help a lot when seeking investment.


----------



## Pier (Nov 1, 2022)

Ok $7.5M is not peanuts!


----------



## Paul_xyz (Nov 1, 2022)

Yep, sadly history is littered with companies that were great at raising investment and burning through cash with no eventual product. I really hope that isn't the case here, but I'd take convincing demos where the interface looked like crap over fancy concept art every time.


----------

